# Nissan wins NYC taxi contract



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

> NEW YORK — Japan’s Nissan Motor Co. Ltd. won a 10-year contract to build the next generation of New York’s iconic yellow taxis, Mayor Michael Bloomberg announced this week.
> 
> Nissan beat Turkish manufacturer Karsan Otomotiv and U.S. automaker Ford Motor Co. for a deal city officials estimated at around $1 billion.
> 
> ...


What do you think? Seems like a shame to me, London has its black cabs Berlin its Mercedes fleet and New York its yellow 3 box sedans.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

ew


----------



## TsLeng (Dec 12, 2009)

It does not look good on the outside, but I am sure it will be more comfortable and practicle for passengers.


----------



## steffi16 (Apr 7, 2011)

The taxi looks good outside. I love yellow. And I think that it's comfortable outside. Because it has more room there. Thank you for sharing. In my opinion, I'll have choice to take it.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Ugly as hell. What where they thinkin? Seriously...


----------



## Mascabrother (Jan 25, 2009)

It's amazing inside !! ...


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

KingNick said:


> Ugly as hell. What where they thinkin? Seriously...


New York aesthetic, innit.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Looks very normal and average. Certainly nothing iconic.


----------



## TheInsider (Dec 22, 2010)

the_sage said:


> What do you think? Seems like a shame to me, London has its black cabs Berlin its Mercedes fleet and New York its yellow 3 box sedans.


The world is changing and technology is becoming an important part of life. in the city like New York where most residents are more likely to be using some form of mobile technology it's nice to have a taxi that accommodates those needs in addition to comfort and more space.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

Mascabrother said:


> It's amazing inside !! ...


It's ugly! 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

Kinda mundane, still looks nice. Can't say I like the paint job though, the checkery bit on the back seems kinda random.


----------



## 2co2co (Apr 8, 2008)

I really liked the Turkish one...


----------

